# vBulletin Hacked Article



## Replytoken (Nov 18, 2013)

FYI:  http://arstechnica.com/security/201...com-fuels-fears-of-in-the-wild-0-day-attacks/ .

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Ken.  I'd heard they'd been hacked, but not how.

If you guys are happy to keep the forum open for now, then I'm happy to do so, as we don't hold any financial details, but with one big warning: 

*DON'T USE THE SAME PASSWORD FOR THE FORUM THAT YOU ALSO USE FOR SECURE SITES.
*
I'd go further to say don't reuse passwords anywhere - it's just not safe these days.  But at least don't reuse passwords on sites that may have personal or financial information.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 18, 2013)

MacRumors recommended that users change their password on their hacked site.  While there is no indication that this site has been attacked, changing your password here, now, would not do any good UNLESS your password is also in use in other  web logins.  AND if you do change it here, make it different from other passwords especially other financial passwords.


----------

